

Using Docker for an Isolated Development Environment - uniphil
https://github.com/uniphil/stuff/tree/master/dev/env/docker

======
jtokoph
Note that mounting the local directory will not work as expected on OSX since
you have to run the docker server in a VM. The directory will be shared from
the boot2docker VM, not from your Mac.

I haven't tried it yet, but you may be able to do some fancy sharing using
vagrant and the /vagrant directory.

